# So, with the introverted SP's, would be unusual for them to stay at home a lot?



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

CelineDijon said:


> An ISFP and ISTP, would they have a need to get out and do things or would they be okay staying home doing whatever?
> 
> The reason I ask is I can't really figure out if I'm a Se user (an SP) because although I share some traits of ISFP, I'm perfectly alright not being adventurous. I also know another person that is a suspected ISTP and he doesn't really do anything that adventurous but he seems to use all of the ISTP functions.


I'm an introverted SP who stays home a lot and actually dislikes being outside in general. I have really bad allergies that makes me miserable when outside too long, which is part of it. But other than that, I'm just not fond of outdoor activities. I do have a need to "do things" and get antsy when sitting still for too long if I am healthy, but I am still able to stay home a lot.

I don't think that Se is correlated with an affinity for the outdoors or even adventurousness. It just manifests in how I process and take part in the world around me. There are plenty of Se activities that I can do at my house. Coupled with being Ti-first I don't think it's weird that I'm mostly inside the house.

I don't think this is super uncommon for the type, either. Earlier today I was actually talking to another ISTP (a better example of one than I am, actually) and he said he wouldn't want to work outside.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Jaune said:


> CelineDijon said:
> 
> 
> > An ISFP and ISTP, would they have a need to get out and do things or would they be okay staying home doing whatever?
> ...



Don't relate. Think indoors people are SJ or Ns. I always want the patio table and am relieved I now live in a town where I can nap on the side of the road without being raped or robbed. I used to live on my bike, ten years old, please come in the house and eat food. I think the possibility of music keeps me indoors, so now I live in a place with weekly live music at the farmers market. I feel guilty wasting a sunny day. For your sake get out the house. I kind of look forward to grid collapsing.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

Forest Nymph said:


> Don't relate. Think indoors people are SJ or Ns. I always want the patio table and am relieved I now live in a town where I can nap on the side of the road without being raped or robbed. I used to live on my bike, ten years old, please come in the house and eat food. I think the possibility of music keeps me indoors, so now I live in a place with weekly live music at the farmers market. I feel guilty wasting a sunny day. For your sake get out the house. I kind of look forward to grid collapsing.


I don't know, honestly I like being outside, I really like camping and being in the woods. But I don't necessarily enjoy being around other people too much. and people are everywhere so I stay in my house a lot. I'm just now getting back into camping.


----------

